# A japanese site



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

One of the japanese sites that one stumbles on by accident and sees fish they never knew existed. Excellent photography.
http://magical-creatures.blogspot.com

To navigate to the next page go to the bottom of each page, right under the blue line click the writing on the far right.
Same for every page.

It's amazing, guaranteed.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

Tupanoichthys? Yes, please!

Also amusing to see sunfish, crappies and wiper bass (white bass / striped bass hybrid) among the tropic gems!

~Bruce


----------



## dr_heckel (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, this is a great resource.

BTW, the site's from Taiwan and in Chinese. If you browse to it with Google Chrome you can have the entire thing translated automatically!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this first fish a snake head? http://magical-creatures.blogspot.com/2012/10/2012-10-31.html?m=1


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

From the site - "_Channa sp_. 'Blue Moon'" - _Channa_ is the snakehead genus, IIRC, so ...

~Bruce


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Guess we won't be seeing that one in the states any time soon.


----------

